# New Tank Mates



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

More like 5-banded barbs, no? Look like Puntius pentazona to me but not that clear so I am not sure.


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

I agree with triport. I’m not an expect, I do have some tigers, 5 banded are more mellow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I agree with Triport and mbkemp I believe it's a 5banded barb. The pictures I have the 5banded has a black stripes between the dorsal fin and their eye where a Tiger barb does not.


----------



## tmh88 (Jun 17, 2017)

I stand corrected. there 5 banded barbs. My mistake

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bmur90fish (Dec 1, 2017)

Nice ram! Great color to him.


----------



## DiegoRec (Jan 4, 2018)

I like your tank setup a lot, tmh88. Love that blue ram. Are you planning on adding anything to it?


----------

